# Dermalogica deep-cleansing facial



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jun 22, 2008)

Has anyone had a Dermalogica deep-cleansing facial, if so do you know what dermalogica products were used for it. 

Thanks


----------



## luvme4me (Jun 22, 2008)

Well my ficialist uses dermalogica products and so far what I can recall the prescrub then either scaling fluid[for extracting], then she puts glycolic on me [not from Dermalogica] then a masque then the multi active toner. 
  Now here are some amazing products I can recommend from the dermalogica line Precleanse at first I was so skeptical with this because I have acne prone skin and this is an oil that you rub on your face to break up and remove dirt etc; It does not break me out at all. Then I use the anti bac skin wash, then every other day I alternate with an AHA toner and the multi active toner, then a vit c serum like the MAP 15 regenarator then lotion.
The also sell trial kits for 25 bucks. I LOVE this line. I just wish I could afford it.


----------

